# An abandon house with possibility's, among other things....



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Today we were on our way to check out a permission we had on a row of 1780s houses, we got the go ahead a few months back.We didn't do any digging here because the property was so full of junk,it covered 99% of the yard.He said we could come back when he cleaned it up.He was also selling the property in a few months (no set date).[/align] To make a long story short,we got there today and there were people all over the yard! The auction was today.Of all days to have it.[]We walked around and looked at the cool stuff for sale,checked the inside of the house out and left.So that was the end of that one.[/align] On the way home my buddy said he remembered an abandon house,he said he always wanted to check it out.Today was his lucky day.We found a man who was cutting wood near by and asked him who owned the house,he said I do why? we told him what we do and his words were...go ahead,don't get hurt.I wish every permission was that easy.[/align] When we got up close to the house we knew it was old.1700s possibly.I couldn't have took more then 5 steps toward the house when I spotted a hole right by the side wall that caved into the basement.We looked in and saw glass less then a foot down!! I pulled out aqua warranted right away,then another and another.All whiskey bottles.If I would have found these bottles when I first started digging I would have doing cartwheels! I was just as excited now, thinking what older bottles may be found on this land.[/align]



 [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Hole near the house.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

All blown warranted and whiskeys.
   The old dump is here somewhere.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Aqua strap


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

I found this behind the house,could be a Stone privy,could be a  cold storage set up.We will check it next time.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Then there was the basement.I looked in the broken window,but I didn't feel like going down there yet.Maybe I will get Paul to go in first when we come back.


----------



## Jim (Nov 1, 2008)

You might be able to find some goodies there. It's cool that Freddy was nice enough to give you permission. They make him look like such a bad guy in the movies [].  ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Freddy's cool But Mike his neighbor......thats another story [8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is a guy you don't want to go digging with, especially under his house


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Most definitely not!Reason being.I met his mother last week,and she is very protective .


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 1, 2008)

If you're gonna keep digging at old cabins in the woods you might wanna take this cat along, just in case someone raises the Evil Dead.

 I'll swallow your soul, and take your bottles!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh great, I will be thinking of that tomorrow as I crawl  head first into the cellar hole,[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Cone anyone?


----------



## capsoda (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Rick, Get me a pair of those roof slates if there not too heavy.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok cap, should I email them to ya []


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like a great spot.  Good luck.  I'm sure you will tell us of your success.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

I really have no success,I  rely on the man up above.He guides me to the good stuff. He must be into bottle also.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*Abandon house adventure day 2....*

We went back to the abandon house today.most of the time there was spent getting the old mantle out of the fire place.
   The owner said take what we want the house is coming down in a few months.I really don't know the exact date of this house and neither does the owner, he bought the land with the crumbling house on it and he said there are no records.But he estimates it goes back to the late 1700s.
   I found a few newer dumps in the area.As I walked the land a little more, I  found an older dumping ground also, but not the one we are looking for yet. The old one will  show up sooner or latter.But not today.
   But what a nice day to be in the woods!

 Getting ready to rip it out.It took 3 hours.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

The best I could do today,a amber strap.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Hey Rick - Do you have a metal detector? I do!
 Where did you say that house was again?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Here is a odd sight.A tea pot that grew with the tree.It must have been hung on that branch when the tree was small,and slowly grew to new heights.What are the chances? []
  Another strange thing was that a mere 10 foot from the Tea pot tree I found the first dump.The old one is there (somewhere).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

among the leaves.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

He was a young one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

This baby weighed a ton!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

my Buddy's kid Dylan ...furture bottle digger in the making.[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

If  I were an achaeologist, I could date that mantle for you based on the distance between the growth rings. But I'm not.[]
 Did you know that's why Jamestown failed? Draught for 7 years - indians stopped sharing crops because food was tight.... proved it by growth rings of trees.

 Nice mantle - what're you doing with it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Yeah we have one [] we are going back for that,to much going on today.Paul did find a few things behind that mantle.Some sort of metal pin and some other things, I forgot to take a pic of those items.I will snap some pix at  work tomorrow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

When we were in Spring town, we walked around the house that was up for auction.The mantel was out and up on blocks, it looked just like the one we got today.The Spring town house was 1780.so I am guessing it is around that era.
   If some knows more about aging the house let me know.


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

GREAT PICTURES THERE RICK! Man I wish I was there ,just to walk around in the woods and look in the old house! MAN WHEN ITS A BEAUTIFUL DAY IN THE WOODS AND YOU ARE LOOKING FOR BOTTLES TO BOOT.....YOU CAN'T LOSE!!! KEEP THEM PICTURES COMING! JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Just looking at the pictures is exciting...please keep us posted....Thnks....Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Yeah Glassman sometimes its good to get away from the back yards and do a little exploring in the woods.Change of scenery.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Thanks ktbi,don't worry the pix will be coming,since I am a picture taking junkie [8D]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 2, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Cool ancient house Rick,....There's _gotta_ be older glass there somewhere...I Hope you have good luck finding it. I found a horeshoe once at an old homestead that was way up the tree same as that teakettle. 
                                                                 Joe


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 3, 2008)

*RE: Abandon house adventure day 2....*

Hey Joe...
  Yeah the old dump is there, but very well hidden.The new dumps didn't have any signs of glass either because of the heavy leaf blanket.So the old ones will relley be tough.We have to keep going back and try to narrow it down.


----------

